# Ford Tractors



## j744 (Feb 17, 2016)

I was told by an older gentleman, if I wanted a tractor that is a work horse and will last a long time buy a ford tractor. I'm new to forum but have had the opportunity to drive a few tractors, No FORDS. What year would you recommend, I am interested in any thing from the 1950s to 1970s, can anyone advised what to look for and Y. What year can you start placing a front end loader or a bucket to the front, that will be important for my future. I have 10 ac bush hog, move round bails, do some light road frontage work, move a few trees.... what type are easy to fix and part available. HELP. PLS


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One option would be to look at an Industrial tractor with a FEL. Regardless, have a look to see if the FEL has a sturdy separate support frame.
I've also seen some good looking after market Front End Loaders for the Fords but with a price of around $3000.00 for the loader, you'd be better off buying something that is ready to go. 
You seem to be a good fit for a Compact Utility Tractor, but not sure what your price range would be?


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

If you intend to move round bales with a front end loader you need to look at a tractor with a substantial amount of weight and tractors with that weight would usually have an engine with about 70HP and up. If it might have to move that round bale on the loader when it is muddy, you need front wheel assist or a bigger tractor yet. 

Yes, Ford tractors will last a long time. So will a lot of other brands if they are taken care of. Don't limit yourself to only Fords. Consider getting a tractor which has a dealer nearby for parts because sooner or later you will need some and you might need someone with experience to install them.


----------

